# Nilfisk Auto Nozzle



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Does anyone have/use the Nilfisk Auto Nozzle? If so is it worth purchasing as an upgrade from the 2 supplied with the PW?

This is the one in particular.


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

FWIW I got one with my e145 never used it. spend you're hard earned cash on something else


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd get one of these https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure...-Lance-/271563099840?var=&hash=item84cdcee28d with a 40 degree spray pattern and the right nozzle size :thumb:. Really, really effective at rinsing down eg wash suds or pre-wash.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I got mine with my E145 and its the nozzle I use on the car. In fairmess ive not compared it against the other nozzles to say whether I'd buy it separately though.

Use the 90° nozzle as well for inside the wheel arches and underneath the car but I find I prefer the auto nozzle as the wide spray means it probably hits at about a 45° angle if that makes sense.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

saul said:


> Does anyone have/use the Nilfisk Auto Nozzle? If so is it worth purchasing as an upgrade from the 2 supplied with the PW?
> 
> This is the one in particular.


Yes and yes, it has what I would describe as the perfect fan effect to remove pre washes. It is a perk of owning a Nilfisk. They can be bought cheaper than that, often on ebay. The 90 degree or flex nozzles are useful too.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I had one on my old Titan, very effective, not only do they give a very useful fan but they also restrict the pressure so you don’t have to worry about causing any damage. They are after all specifically designed for use on cars and they do wor well. I like intelligent design. 

Argos still list them for £7.65 but have been out of stock for months. 14 quid on Amazon last time I looked.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

ive got that one no different to the other one you get just dont use the paving slab cleaner one.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

steelghost said:


> I'd get one of these https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure...-Lance-/271563099840?var=&hash=item84cdcee28d with a 40 degree spray pattern and the right nozzle size :thumb:. Really, really effective at rinsing down eg wash suds or pre-wash.


Hi Steelghost,

Just to make sure I have worked this put correctly, my PW Pump pressure (bar/MPa) is Max 130 / Max 13 and the Water flow Qmax/Qiec (l/h) is 520 / 350 which I have calculated to 8.6 meaning the nozzle size should be 035?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, I've got the Nilfisk auto nozzle

It's basically a fan type spray for chasing water off the car or wheels. I generally use a standard nozzle on the wheels and arches, and then switch to the auto nozzle for getting rid of water after shampooing panels and glass.

If I can't find it in the garage, then I generally don't miss it. Useful but not essential.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

I already have the nilfisk Underchassis spray lance that I use for arches and wheels maybe should try that on the paint as well.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

shine247 said:


> Yes and yes, it has what I would describe as the perfect fan effect to remove pre washes. It is a perk of owning a Nilfisk. They can be bought cheaper than that, often on ebay. The 90 degree or flex nozzles are useful too.


13.99 amazon prime.

Just bagged one, cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

tosh said:


> Yes, I've got the Nilfisk auto nozzle
> 
> It's basically a fan type spray for chasing water off the car or wheels. I generally use a standard nozzle on the wheels and arches, and then switch to the auto nozzle for getting rid of water after shampooing panels and glass.
> 
> If I can't find it in the garage, then I generally don't miss it. Useful but not essential.


So in essence this can be used instead of the regular garden hose gun that I use to take off the shampoo?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

saul said:


> Hi Steelghost,
> 
> Just to make sure I have worked this put correctly, my PW Pump pressure (bar/MPa) is Max 130 / Max 13 and the Water flow Qmax/Qiec (l/h) is 520 / 350 which I have calculated to 8.6 meaning the nozzle size should be 035?


You don't want to use the max pressure, you want the normal operating pressure which will be a bit lower. You also want to use the normal flow rate, the max flowrate is never sustained.

What machine is it you have?


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

steelghost said:


> You don't want to use the max pressure, you want the normal operating pressure which will be a bit lower. You also want to use the normal flow rate, the max flowrate is never sustained.
> 
> What machine is it you have?


I have the Nilfiisk C130

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

According to the manual on this page (last page), there's a couple of different variants of the C130 with different performance levels:

The C130.2 is 105 bar working pressure, at 5.8 lpm; C130.1 is 115 bar working pressure, at 6.3 lpm. Neither has an exact fit in the table but a 025 orifice size looks like the best option for both.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

LeeH said:


> 13.99 amazon prime.
> 
> Just bagged one, cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well done Lee, they are a pleasure to use as they "swooooosh" the pre wash and grime away. You will see, seems so gentle yet effective. It is my favourite nozzle for panels of any brand (and I have a couple to pick from). Machine pressure will of course play some part.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

steelghost said:


> According to the manual on this page (last page), there's a couple of different variants of the C130 with different performance levels:
> 
> The C130.2 is 105 bar working pressure, at 5.8 lpm; C130.1 is 115 bar working pressure, at 6.3 lpm. Neither has an exact fit in the table but a 025 orifice size looks like the best option for both.


Hi steelghost,

Sorry I've got the model number completely wrong it's actually a C120.3

Here's a pic off the pw itself and going by these I take it my nozzle size either the 025 or 03.

Would I be okay going with the 03?










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

saul said:


> Hi steelghost,
> 
> Sorry I've got the model number completely wrong it's actually a C120.3
> 
> ...


For those specs I'd go with a 025 mate :thumb:


----------



## Beemerjohn (May 26, 2017)

How do you work out nozzle size? I was looking at getting this https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/281937381809

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

steelghost said:


> For those specs I'd go with a 025 mate :thumb!


thanking you for your time.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Beemerjohn said:


> How do you work out nozzle size? I was looking at getting this https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/281937381809
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model do you have?


----------



## Beemerjohn (May 26, 2017)

Nilfisk p150 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

there will be a silver sticker at the back bottom showing your pressure and flow rate. take both the lowest figures and use these against the link given by steelghost on #3


----------



## Beemerjohn (May 26, 2017)

The link is dead 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

working for me.

here you go


----------



## Beemerjohn (May 26, 2017)

It's still not working for me but I get the idea 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Ali Express £11.40*



Beemerjohn said:


> How do you work out nozzle size? I was looking at getting this https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/281937381809
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can wait a month or so for delivery you can get one very similar but with nozzle storage on the lance its self! for a lot less, £11.40.

Check the link!

http://s.aliexpress.com/7vmIFjYN


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Rian said:


> If you can wait a month or so for delivery you can get one very similar but with nozzle storage on the lance its self! for a lot less, £11.40.
> 
> Check the link!
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/7vmIFjYN


It doesn't tell you what the nozzle size is, which is a problem. Unless you match it to the performance of your pump, you will either not get enough pressure, or there will be too much back pressure and the pump will either pulse or not run at all.

You might be lucky, the nozzle supplied might be right for your machine; but for the sake of a few quid it's not worth the chance IMO.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

saul said:


> So in essence this can be used instead of the regular garden hose gun that I use to take off the shampoo?


Yes, if you want to keep using the pressure washer, just change the nozzle, and you'll have a not very powerful fan jet. It's not quite like sheeting water off with a watering can, but close.

This is a good demo





The reason it's not like a hose, is because you still get overspray, leaving a fine mist of water on the car.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Am now in two minds, do I go with the Nilfisk adapter or with what steelghost recommended?

With the latter I can also upgrade the lance to this, but don't think that will make any difference though.

Decisions,decisions...!!


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have been looking at this
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=400838
But can't make up my mind.lol


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Just a quick update, decided to go with the Nilfisk Auto Nozzle. Haven't had the time/weather to put test it yet.

Thank you all for your input and advise :thumb:


----------

